# Balrog Daemon Prince



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Had the old metal balrog laying around for like 2 years and never done anything with him so thought it would be cool to make him a DP. 




























Sorry if its bright from the flash but what do you think? I plan to paint him black with purple flames and the armour is going to be a dark silver. C+C would be helpful :good: Cheers


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

not bad i want to see it painted though.

you could thin out his linon cloth around his legs.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

what you want less coverage?:laugh:
Its pretty cool. You could maby do more armor, or do the armor you did look more 40K-ey.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

wow, thats impressive. I think the armor looks great. It gives it a more ancient appearence.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Needs more 40k added to him, very bland right now.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks very good and it's a very good idea. I think I'll be watching this as it progresses, great work so far though! :good:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I think that this is a great model for a DP! What are you going to use for a weapon?


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Damned Fist said:


> I think that this is a great model for a DP! What are you going to use for a weapon?


His sword which is on fire, matches the rest of the model and it screams out daemon weapon to me.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Quick update, green stuff some more armour on his leg and shoulder and the sprayed him black. Started painting the armour and flames but still alot more to do.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

It looks really good so far, the GS loincloth is particularly good it looks like it is part of the original model with paint in, I will be interested to see how you finish it up.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Sorry I haven't posted for awhile but here is a few shots of him so far, what do you think?


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

How about a chain with a few dozen skulls on the end in his left hand? or perhaps a MASSIVE spiked ball on a chain type weapon.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks pretty cool, but I think it looks more like a WFB DP. Could use some more 40k bits if that's your intention!!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow that is turning out to be really cool actually. The colour choices in particular are really striking to me.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Your color choices happen to be my 2 favorite colors... lol. I still say it does not look like a 40k DP but overall this is an outstanding looking model! I can not wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Dude that is F***ing awesome, i really like the colours you have used.

Can't wait to see the next update.


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

It looks relly good 
can't wait to see it finished
Keep up the good workk:


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cheers for the positive feedback :biggrin:



djinn24 said:


> Your color choices happen to be my 2 favorite colors... lol. I still say it does not look like a 40k DP but overall this is an outstanding looking model! I can not wait to see the finished product!





HorusReborn said:


> Looks pretty cool, but I think it looks more like a WFB DP. Could use some more 40k bits if that's your intention!!


I've decided that it will be used in both my fantasy Tzeench army and Chaos warband in 40K. I know he doesn't look very 40Kish but he is mainly the center piece for my fantasy army but I want to use him in 40K games because he is is soo powerful and I mainly play 40K. I'll try to do some more painting soon because I want to enter his finished base into the competition :good:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

that's cool man, so WFB it is LOL I like the purple effect, hope to see more of a blueish shade than the black prime you've got showing through.. Looks good though man, well done so far!


----------

